# Glucosamine chondroitin



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is there any difference between the glucosamine chondroitin for people and the stuff for dogs? 
I have a 5 year old dog and thought I might start giving this as a preventative (is that advised?) What is the dosage?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, the biggest difference is the dog ones cost a fortune!
They are supposed to get 20 mg/lb of body weight of glucosamine and 15 mg/lb of body weight of chondroitin per day. 
I buy it from Puritan's Pride (www.puritans.com) because they always pass the independent analysis tests, and have excellent prices. We use the triple strength, their item #041633, 2 per day.
Right now they have a buy 1, get 2 free sale.
I order all my supplements (pet and human) from them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for this link
my sister told me about this company years ago, but I had never ordered from them I will order the glucosamine chondroitin that you recommended, thanks


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My vet told me about TripleFlex - can be bought at Costco and has gluc/chon/msm all in one pill. You can find it in the pharmecy isles.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was curious about the human ones too. I give Hudsen the doggy ones because they are chewables, but they do cost a fortune. How do you adminster the human ones to your dogs? Mix in with their food or another way? Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Tiny just eats it in her food. My Toby I slip it into a small spoon of canned food. The pills are pretty big, but very easily broken in half if you need to.
They must not have any taste, neither dog picks them out of the food.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Hotel4dogs
When I went to the Puritan Pride site and saw the different types of glucosamine they had for sale, I noticed the one you chose (041633) didn't have the MSM (or at least it wasn't on the label). 
What is MSM?
I read an article from a site selling the liquid form. It said liquid glucosamine is more readily used by the body (dog or human) than the pill form. Is there any truth to this??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I use the one without MSM because that's what my vet recommended, but I do know a lot of people give their dogs MSM so I'm not sure what to tell you about it?
I also don't know about the liquid vs. the pill. Sounds like a marketing ploy to me, since the pill would be liquified by the stomach before being absorbed, but I honestly don't know.




lgnutah said:


> Hotel4dogs
> When I went to the Puritan Pride site and saw the different types of glucosamine they had for sale, I noticed the one you chose (041633) didn't have the MSM (or at least it wasn't on the label).
> What is MSM?
> I read an article from a site selling the liquid form. It said liquid glucosamine is more readily used by the body (dog or human) than the pill form. Is there any truth to this??


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I toss Tinkerbell's glucosmine tablet on top of her food and she just chews it up even though it is actually larger than her pieces of food. So I agree it must not have a taste. Now her heart pill is another story. It is tiny, and she only gets half of one at each meal so I hve to split it in half. The first 2 pill splitters I bought didn't go small enough. ANd she can pick that out of crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I use the one without MSM because that's what my vet recommended, but I do know a lot of people give their dogs MSM so I'm not sure what to tell you about it?
> I also don't know about the liquid vs. the pill. Sounds like a marketing ploy to me, since the pill would be liquified by the stomach before being absorbed, but I honestly don't know.


Thanks for the info about MSM. Since there were so many formulations, I figured you had a reason for the one you chose.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! Hotel, I ordered the pills from Puritans Pride..thanks for the info! They are out of stock so they are on back order. Lots of people must be taking advantage of the 3 for 1 deal!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I must have gotten my order in just before they ran out cause I ordered Sunday evening and already got an email telling me my order has shipped. I had looked at their site but didn't buy, then when I went back they were offering free shipping plus they had lowered the price 20% and were giving 2 free with each one purchased.
Thanks Hotel4Dogs, for doing the research for all of us to find out which of the glu/chon were the best ones for our dogs at the best price.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*The Role of Sulfur in Joint Pain*

MSM is thought to deliver sulfur to the body in a useable way. Sulfur helps maintain the structure of connective tissue by forming cross-linkages through disulfide bonds, i.e., sulfur strengthens the tissues that make up the joint.
Sulfur is critical to good joint health. Glycosaminoglycans (GAGs) are the fundamental building blocks of joint cartilage, and GAG molecules are linked together in chains by disulfide bonds. As the name implies, these bonds are between two sulfur atoms. The disulfide bridges reduce conformational flexibility of GAG chains, making cartilage firm and resilient. Cartilage integrity is thus a sulfur-dependent state. 



MSM is a sulfer based supplement that allows for better intigration of Gluc/Chon.
All of NorCal pack just take one with peanut butter!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but did you mean if you have Glu/Chon that doesn't have MSM in it, then if you give the pill with some peanut butter this will supply the sulfur needed to enhance absorption and utilization of the glu/chon?
Or were you just making a joke? (see that's the trouble with written language vs spoken, if I heard and saw you saying what you just said, I would know.)


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My holistic vet said that I could give human glucosamine/condroitin but to make sure it was glucosamine sulphate in the formula. It doesn't absorb if there's no sulpher. I used human type for a month or so but switched to a product the vet recommended which she's seen remarkable results with called Sasha's Blend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Most pills contain one or the other form of glucosamine, plus chondroitin sulfate, which supplies the sulfate:


*What is Glucosamine Sulfate?*
Glucosamine Sulfate (also known as Glucosamine Sulphate) is the form that has been tested in dozens of clinical trials. It is very similar to glucosamine HCL (hydrochloride) in effectiveness, because the sulfate is simply a carrier molecule for the actual glucosamine. Another popular form of glucosamine is known as glucosamine HCL, or hydrochloride. Some studies have shown the HCL to be more effective and some have shown the sulfate to be more effective, so it would be prudent to either try both individually (probably not the most cost effective option) and see which one works better for you, or ideally simply find a product that contains both HCL and Sulfate.

http://www.glucosamine-arthritis.org/glucosamine/glucosamine-sulfate.html


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

According to VIN:

Glucosamine HCl is more "potent" than Glucosamine Sulfate (meaning that you need more Sulfate to be equivalent to the HCl: 1500mg of HCl = 1995 Sulfate).

Both forms are equally bioavailable.

HCl is more stable than Sulfate.

HCl is less expensive than Sulfate because Sulfate is made from HCl.

A lot of the studies of HCl vs. Sulfate are human studies. Unfortunately one can not fully correlate human availability to dog availability (we have vastly different systems). Pretty much the only actual dog studies were done with HCl. As to needed sulfur to metabolize-dog diets typically contain plenty of sulfur (much more so than a typical human diet).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

On the liquid vs tablet/pill/capsule form. The stomach acid begins breaking down the food/medicine mass before pushing the stomach contents into the intestine. Some stomachs empty faster than others. If the stomach contents is emptied too rapidly, the food/medicine won't be ready to be absorbed as it passes through, so less effective.


----------



## pride-and-joy (Aug 11, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> I was curious about the human ones too. I give Hudsen the doggy ones because they are chewables, but they do cost a fortune. How do you adminster the human ones to your dogs? Mix in with their food or another way? Thanks!


I mix it with their food. I prefer the gelatin capsules that I can pull apart and sprinkle but as of late...I could not find any of those kind. Currently I have a bottle of the caplets that I crush on a cutting board with back side of a large spoon. Or, I hide them (whole) in a piece of cheese or hotdog and they get inhaled.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

15 or so years ago I was taking it before it was recommended for people, my doctor was ahead of his time and used all alternative medicines. But did you all know that it was first a supplement for dogs--long before people took it? I went to the health food store to buy them--the two were always separate then.


----------

